# perder el culo



## zaida7

Hola,
¿alguien me podría decir un equivalente de la expresión "perder el culo por (hacer algo)", es decir, procurar hacer algo afanosamente?

Gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Hace falta una frase y un contexto. Varias posibilidades de traducción:
- se mettre en quatre / se décarcasser / se démener / faire des pieds et des mains...

Debe haber más.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## catatrad

se décarcasser, se tuer, je trouve les autres trop gentillettes, pero estoy con Cintia & Martine, si supiéramos para qué está dispuesto a perder el culo   nos devolvería tal vez la inspiración


----------



## zaida7

Bueno, perdón por no haber puesto la frase exacta. El texto habla de la gente que especula con dinero, los que trabajan en la Bolsa, etc., y dice: "los poderosos de la Tierra pierden el culo por darles coba y subirse al carro".
De las que me habéis propuesto las que más me gustan son se décarcasser y se tuer.
Gracias


----------



## enzo2000

zaida7 said:


> Bueno, perdón por no haber puesto la frase exacta. El texto habla de la gente que especula con dinero, los que trabajan en la Bolsa, etc., y dice: "los poderosos de la Tierra pierden el culo por darles coba y subirse al carro".
> De las que me habéis propuesto las que más me gustan son se décarcasser y se tuer.
> Gracias



"tuer père et mère" trop fort peut etre...


----------



## Ritchi

Hola,

Puedes decir de una manera más "literal" : "se casser le cul" (pour quelque chose)


----------



## catatrad

"les puissant de la planète se bougent le cul comme des fous pour..." asi guardamos el registro y hasta la palabra culo

en cuanto a "se tuer" se usa muy comunmente para decir muchas cosas, entre otras: hacer mucho esfuerzo, ejemplo:se tuer au travail, je me tue à te faire comprendre, no es ni vulgar como el original "perder el culo"

Pues sí, “se casser le cul” me parece de lejos la mejor traducción.


----------



## apodus

Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos​*
Perder el culo*
¿Cuál sería la expresión equivalente en francés de "Perder el culo" como en "Corría que perdía el culo"?
Gracias


----------



## apodus

*Perder el culo*
Una cosa es "Perder el culo" (correr, o marchar a toda prisa) y otra, "Perder el culo por algo" (procurar algo con afán, o desvivirse por ello).
Lo que yo quisiera es encontrar el equivalente en francés de "Perder el culo corriendo" como en "Corría que perdía el culo". 
Gracias.

A "Perder el culo" en el sentido de procurar algo con afán es fácil de encontrarle el equivalente en francés: "Se casser le cul", como dice Tina, sin ir más allá. ¿Qué pasa con "Perder el culo" en el sentido de "correr hasta perder el culo"?


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola Apodus:

Para poder ayudarte a encontrar la traducción más acertada sería interesante que nos dijeras en qué contexto "corría hasta perder el culo".

Para mí, no es exactamente lo mismo un deportista que corre hasta perder el culo que un ministro que corre hasta perder el culo para encontrarse con el Presidente de Gobierno de turno.


----------



## apodus

"Se le apareció la Virgen y, asustado, corría que perdía el culo".


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola de nuevo:

Courir comme un dératé.


----------



## Paquita

il courait à en perdre haleine ???


----------



## apodus

Veréis: la acción se pasa en Francia y el personaje dice: "Si se nos apareciera la Virgen con toda su parafernalia celestial, correríamos hasta perder el culo, asustados". Claro esta traducción literal es inmediatamente corregida por un interlocutor que, habiéndola entendido perfectamente, encuentra la expresión correcta en la lengua de Molière.
¿Alguien inspirado?
Gracias.


----------



## Paquita

avoir le feu aux fesses ?


----------



## apodus

"Perdre du cul" es perder peso, ¿verdad? "Perdre le cul" no siginifica nada, ¿no es así?
*** Norma 15

Avoir le feu aux fesses est trés, trés bien. Je te remercie de tout mon coeur.


----------



## Pinairun

Et _courrir à toutes jambes?_


----------



## apodus

Mettre le feu aux fesses. Parfait! Merci. (Mensaje privado.)


----------

